# Lizard Family in our garden



## Inglorious (Apr 13, 2010)

So I was doing some (long overdue) gardening yesterday and went to move a fallen fence post in order to carry on mowing. Upon lifting it I stumbled across a little family of lizards - I counted three (only managed photos of two). They seemed to be moving fairly slowly, I assume that hibernation period would be upon them soon with the weather drawing in? There were also a lot of white eggs nearby, but I think they may be insect eggs as there were plenty of insects under there and I would assume it would be too late on in the year for Lizards to be breeding? 

Anyway, after snapping a couple of pictures (which you can see here) I replaced the fallen fence post and left the surrounding grass un-mown for the time being. 

I had a couple of questions though; 

1) Can anyone identify the species?
2) What's my best course of action to ensure that they will be safe, but I can still sort out my garden and remove the fallen fence post? 

In terms of geography, I live in West London (if that helps with either of the above questions).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It actually looks like a common newt to me.

I would just leave everything as it is, which is what you've done and leave them to get on with their lives as naturally as possible.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking at Colouration, i would say they are Palmate Newts. They go a bit leathery and are terrestrial after aquatic Spring breeding.

They should disperse to breeding waters in spring, leaving you Free to do your garden.

Like Feorag said, best just Leave them be... if you go out in early evening you may see them Strutting about.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd love it if they lived in my garden! :flrt:


----------

